# internal injury/bleeding in cats...



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

im not going to go into why im asking this, as im too angry atm and i dont want nasty comments/criticism...

but, what are the signs of a cat having internal injury or bleeding? and how long would it take to show?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

Emergency Medical Manual-Internal Bleeding veterinary medicine advice info from pet veterinarian

Hope this helps.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

dont know but if i had any concern that my cat had internal bleeding i would get the cat to the vet to check.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

Advice from our vet on what to look out for included:

Bleeding from mouth/nose
Odd pupils
Hard/Distended stomach
Wavering/Shaking head
Trembling
Unusually quiet
Panting

*But* Cats can literally show no physical symptoms at all, Angie (our vet) says she has so often seen cats that were fine one second then critical or even dead with massive damage yet no visible sign.

I hope everything is ok hun? *hugs* like Biawhiska says, any reason to believe it possible at all then get to a vet asap


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

I do agree get to a vet. My cat got a bite once and within 14 hrs he was literally at deaths door and only an emergency trip the vets in the middle of the night saved him. The vet said he had hours to live.

It is TERRIFYING how quickly they can go downhill when something bad happens.

Hope your cat is ok


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

If you have any reason to believe for even a second that your cat has been injured then please do not wait, go straight to the vet to have it checked over. A cat can be incredibly good at hiding pain and distress and can go into shock very fast.


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

Leah100 said:


> If you have any reason to believe for even a second that your cat has been injured then please do not wait, go straight to the vet to have it checked over. A cat can be incredibly good at hiding pain and distress and can go into shock very fast.


he is at the vets now, managed to find one that was open so my mother has taken him for me.

will update as soon as i know anything!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

Vixxen said:


> he is at the ets now, managed to find one that was open so my mother has taken him for me.
> 
> will update as soon as i know anything!


Hope everythings ok


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Vixxen said:


> he is at the vets now, managed to find one that was open so my mother has taken him for me.
> 
> will update as soon as i know anything!


everything crossed for you


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

everything crossed here too *hugs*


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I hope everything goes OK for your kitty, fingers and paws crossed.


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

hes back....he's got a high temp, but everything feels ok atm, gotta check later tonight and in the morning and if theres swelling to his back end/stomach take him straight in.

hes eating, drinking and just used the tray so heres hoping hes ok! going to take him to our usual vets on monday though too


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Thats good to hear that he is okay. Must be really scary for you when you think something like that could be happening. Hope he continues to get better!

Char
xxx


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Jesus  I hope your hearts out of your throat now, that's where mine would've been x

Glad to hear everything seems to be in order xx

Hope your boy is right as rain soon hunny xx


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

LousKoonz said:


> Jesus  I hope your hearts out of your throat now, that's where mine would've been x
> 
> Glad to hear everything seems to be in order xx
> 
> Hope your boy is right as rain soon hunny xx


i hope so too! i feel physically sick at the though of anything happening....im just hoping that he doesnt start showing signs over night!

ut i shall defo be up the usual vets monday to check, i only trust them!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Vixxen said:


> i hope so too! i feel physically sick at the though of anything happening....im just hoping that he doesnt start showing signs over night!
> 
> ut i shall defo be up the usual vets monday to check, i only trust them!


Let us know how he is won't you xx


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

LousKoonz said:


> Let us know how he is won't you xx


i will do!

i would explain what happened but im far too angry, lets just say that someone will be paying my vet bills


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Vixxen said:


> i will do!
> 
> i would explain what happened but im far too angry, lets just say that someone will be paying my vet bills


No worries hun xx


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Awwww Sounds like someone has attacked your kitty :-( Hopefully your regular vet will give you the all clear on Monday. Good Luck!

Char
xxx


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

an update; everything is fine, vets gave him the all clear


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

So pleased for your kitty and for you, it must have been very scary for both of you.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Vixxen said:


> an update; everything is fine, vets gave him the all clear


Great news Vixxen:thumbup:


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

as soon as i said he's fine he decided to be sick and have the runs....lol, upset tummy now!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Aah,they do like to keep us on our toes,keep an eye on him and make sure he's hydrated and if your still worried,speak to your vet again hun,i'm sure he will be just fine


----------

